# Crusty Clipper in TN to be auctioned 4/20



## bikewhorder (Apr 12, 2013)

Its outta my reach but maybe someone here can snag it. Click on view photos and scroll down.  

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/a...43&kwd="antique bicycle"&zip=04861&category=0


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 12, 2013)

good luck boys, shes mine. been waiting for one.

Nick.


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 12, 2013)

*!*

Hope you bring your big boy wad . I will be at this auction !


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 12, 2013)

*!*

I know three other collectors that have absentee bids in this bike. It's about 5hrs from me and I have to go pick up a couple bikes up that way.


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 12, 2013)

*!*

I don't know how it is where everyone else lives but I'm only going to this auction because I have to go near there anyways but I guarantee this bike will sell for double its value.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 12, 2013)

Good Lord Nick, would you really drive all the way to TN just for a chance to win this rusty heap?  You did see this one right?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLSON-DOUB...984?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d09fdd958 

It might still be available...


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 12, 2013)

Just a few years ago it didn't generate that much excitement...

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...son+clipper&lso=timeleftasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 12, 2013)

*clipper transportation*

Im bringing my big boy wad

Nick.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 12, 2013)

I saw it but its not original paint or a double eagle.
I have been waiting for a double eagle.

Nick.




bikewhorder said:


> Good Lord Nick, would you really drive all the way to TN just for a chance to win this rusty heap?  You did see this one right?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLSON-DOUB...984?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d09fdd958
> 
> It might still be available...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 12, 2013)

Without the guard, not sure if is worth a big boy wad.
Anybody know if the badge is present?
Worst possible pic from the back, non sprocket side...
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 12, 2013)

I also wondered if the badge was there, also I dont see much of the springer maybe its missing a major part of the springer as well as the badge (possibly) and missing the guard
Nick.



scrubbinrims said:


> Without the guard, not sure if is worth a big boy wad.
> Anybody know if the badge is present?
> Worst possible pic from the back, non sprocket side...
> Chris


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 13, 2013)

*!*

The more I look at this the more I don't like it. Good luck nick . If I do end up going I will let you know ! I don't have room to take it to ML but I can ship it if I am up they way but all depends.


----------

